# WinXP als Router in ein Netzwerk



## dfd1 (30. Dezember 2003)

Guten... was, schon wieder morgen?

Ich hab ein klitze kleines Problem. Vor einem Jahr haben wir uns einen ADSL-Router gekauft, der zugleich einen DHCP-Server ist. Leider erlaubt der nur 4 Rechnern zugleich einen Zugriff ins Internet.
Da seit Weihnachten ein neuer PC im Netzwerk ist, haben wir, mein Vater und ich, uns gedacht, das er seinen Laptop, wenn er ins Internet will, über seine Workstation "hinauslassen" kann.
Aber nach 2 Stündigem üben sind wir keinen Schritt weiter gekommen als das der Laptop und sein Rechner sich gegenseitig finden. Hinaus will der Laptop aber nicht.

Also genauere Daten: Das "normale" Netzwerk wo alle PCs darin ins I-Net kommen hat folgende einstellungen:
IP: 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.5 (die erste IP hat der Router)
SubNet: 255.255.255.248 (leider fix vom Router *grml*)

Der Laptop und die 2. Netzwerkkarte des einen Rechners hat folgende Einstellungen:
IP: 150.100.1.1 & 150.100.1.2
Subnet: 255.255.255.0

ISC ist für die Lanverbindung ins "normale" Netz freigegeben, die Internet-Firewall von Microsoft abgeschaltet.

Hab ein Bild angehängt wo ihr den Netzwerkaufbau erahnen könnt.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Robert Steichele (30. Dezember 2003)

Versuche mal in den Netzwerkeigenschaften beide Netzwerkverbindungen (beide Netzwerkkarten) zu markieren und dann die Verbindungen zu überbrücken.
Das Problem bei dir sollte sein, dass der Rechner vor dem Laptop keine eigene Verbindung ins Internet hat, die er im Netzwerk freigeben kann.

Wahrscheinlich kann der Router nur 4 Rechner, wegen der unpassenden Subnet-Maske. Dann sollte evtl. das Überbrücken helfen.


----------



## dfd1 (30. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Hilfe, aber leider funktioniert das auch nicht ganz.



> _Original geschrieben von Robert Steichele _
> *Versuche mal in den Netzwerkeigenschaften beide Netzwerkverbindungen (beide Netzwerkkarten) zu markieren und dann die Verbindungen zu überbrücken.*


Das Problem ist nicht das überbrücken, sondern das Routen


> *Das Problem bei dir sollte sein, dass der Rechner vor dem Laptop keine eigene Verbindung ins Internet hat, die er im Netzwerk freigeben kann.*


?


> *Wahrscheinlich kann der Router nur 4 Rechner, wegen der unpassenden Subnet-Maske. Dann sollte evtl. das Überbrücken helfen. *


Die Subnet-Maske ist nur ein Teil des Problems. Wenn es nur an der läge, könnte man 7 IPs im gleichen Netz haben. Die DHCP-Tabelle ist aber auf nur 4 IPs beschränkt. Es ist ein Zyxel Perstige 650ME Modem.
Hier kann weder die Subnet-Maske verändert noch die DHCP-Tabelle vergrössert werden.

Ich müsste den Laptop ins Netzwerk routen, nicht das Netzwerk überbrücken. Sonst könnt ich auch einen normalen Hub nehemen.

Hat sonst noch wer ne Idee?


----------



## beelzebubi (30. Dezember 2003)

Mit ICS meinst du wahrscheinlich internet connection sharing oder?
Wenn es sich darum handelt glaube ich  zu wissen das Windows im diesem Modus nur seine eigenen IP Adressen  akzeptiert. Also statt 150.100.1.1 & 150.100.1.2 die Karten für DHCP Adressenempfang  einstellen (Windows benutzt dann seinen eigenen "DHCPServer", glaube der nennt sich Apipa )und keinen DHCPServer angeben.Jetzt müsste es klappen.


----------



## dfd1 (2. Januar 2004)

Ich will "nur" ein Netzwerk in ein anderes Routen und frage, ob das mit WinXP Mitteln geht oder ob ich da irgend ein Tool runterladen muss.
Wenn letzteres hätt ich gerne Vorschläge, am liebsten Freeware.

Falls es möglich ist vom Laptop (der im 2. Netz) auch auf die Netzwerkdienste bzw. Netzwerkfreigaben wie Drucker und Laufwerke zuzugreiffen, ist das supper. 
Aber primär muss der einfach ins Internet können auf genau diesem Weg!


----------



## beelzebubi (2. Januar 2004)

Hab ich doch oben geschrieben.MIT ICS.Gib das einfach mal bei der XP Hilfe
ein "Aktivieren der gemeinsamen Internetnutzung" (Lan  --> weil gehupft wie gesprungen).Suchwort ics


----------

